# Tayda Enclosure Screw Size (SOLVED)



## Many__Of__Horror (Mar 11, 2020)

I need to source a longer size of the screw used for the Tayda enclosures (using a perspex light plate on a build) but am having a hard time understanding the measurements. I thought it was telling me it is was an M4 screw, but the set I got are slightly too big, so I'm thinkingh they may be imperial sizing which I am struggling to understand.
If anyone knows the exact screw sizing I need, I would greatly appreciate the info.

Thanks


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't know the exact screw size, but I've always found my local hardware store has always been super helpful for sourcing annoying, one-off (or four-off in your case) hardware pieces like you're looking for. Find one of those huge nuts and bolts thread checkers in the hardware aisle, and that'll set you up for success. They usually have metric and standard, and different thread counts, too, all on the same ID-board.

I'm actually headed over there in the next few days for a Boss enclosure screw. If I remember, I'll bring a Tayda enclosure screw, as well, and give you a measurement if you're not near a hardware store.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Mar 11, 2020)

Wow, I'll have to see if our hardware store has something like that (they are all big box clones so I'm not so hopeful)
Thanks for the advice, appreciated mate


----------



## HamishR (Mar 15, 2020)

I have a set of taps and dies which comes with a thread gauge so I can tell you that the thread pitch is 0.8.  I don't have an M3 0.8 die but that's my best guess as to what the screw is.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Mar 15, 2020)

Thank you, I'll get my hands on one to try


----------



## Caedarn (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I've used #6-32 x 1/2L screws in 125B enclosures.  The datasheet for the Tayda 125B enclosure has a dimension on the screw hole of 3.5mm, which is almost the same as the O.D. of a 6-32 screw.  (Not sure if there is such as a thing as an M3.5 screw, but even if there is you'd never find it at Home Depot).  I'd try the 6-32.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 15, 2020)

It's definitely a #6-32 Screw as I have purchased some spares & they fit perfectly in Tayda enclosures.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Mar 15, 2020)

Thank you all, ordering some now


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 15, 2020)

Not sure if you've found your solution, but I just noticed on the tayda site that it lists the screw size as 7.00mm+-0.1mm pitch:.08mm


----------



## Caedarn (Mar 16, 2020)

Harry Klippton said:


> Not sure if you've found your solution, but I just noticed on the tayda site that it lists the screw size as 7.00mm+-0.1mm pitch:.08mm


That can't be the screw size - 7mm is way too large for the screw diameter


----------



## Barry (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm guessing 7mm is length


----------



## HamishR (Mar 19, 2020)

And 7mm is too short!  But they definitely are .08 pitch. Maybe 6/32 screws are the same?


----------



## music6000 (Mar 19, 2020)

HamishR said:


> And 7mm is too short!  But they definitely are .08 pitch. Maybe 6/32 screws are the same?


*This Discussion needs To End!!!*
It's definitely a #6-32 Screw as I have purchased some spares & they fit perfectly in Tayda enclosures.
Gauge size 6 and 32 *threads* per inch! 
I have #6-32 from 2 different suppliers & they both *FIT* perfectly!!!.
Just pick the length of the Screw you need. Standard Length is 1/2'' (13mm)
If you look real close, there are a couple of those in there also!

Kind Regards music6000


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Mar 19, 2020)

Thank you all.
I can back you up music6000. My #6-32 just arrived and fit perfectly. I used the 3/4" length because of the light plate and it worked a treat. Thank goodness that is over!


----------



## twebb6778 (Mar 19, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Thank you all.
> I can back you up music6000. My #6-32 just arrived and fit perfectly. I used the 3/4" length because of the light plate and it worked a treat. Thank goodness that is over!
> 
> View attachment 3493


That looks phenomenal! I definitely have to try this out.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 20, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Thank you all.
> I can back you up music6000. My #6-32 just arrived and fit perfectly. I used the 3/4" length because of the light plate and it worked a treat. Thank goodness that is over!
> 
> View attachment 3493


Awesome Build & Amen!!!


----------

